# First attempt at the 24



## marcusjb (25 Jun 2014)

As some on here know, I ride lots of long distance events, but all at moderate pace. 

I had decided that I wanted to give the 24 a go around a year ago. I'd had a big Audax season and wanted to focus on some thing else. The 24 and Audax are tied together in history. Before Audax UK existed, the way to qualify for PBP was to ride 600km in a 24 hour time trial. 

24s are rare beasts these days. They used to be more common, but the huge resources required to marshal and time keep these events means we are down to, usually, one a year (the mersey roads) and occasionally two (like this year). The ESCA 24 fell into my diary better - so, despite it's reputation as a harder course, I started working on things. 

I can ride for days on end on my main bike (condor fratello), and we have a strict 1 in, 1 out policy now - so a TT rig was out of the question. So back in autumn, I bought some aero bars and started getting accustomed to them. 

Even as spring arrived, it all seemed so impossible compared to what I normally do. I'm reasonably quick on audaxes, but as they are not timed, I often use my bit of pace to allow me to spend more time in cafes etc. For the 24, I was going to have to raise my speed and minimise my time off the bike. 

How far was I going to go? No idea! The fast boys would crack 500 miles. My targets were more modest (but still seemed so far for me!). I really wanted to get 600km (372 miles) - I liked the tie in with the history of PBP and it seemed a good first time target. It still seemed beyond belief that I could do it though - it normally takes me 35-40 hours to cover that distance. 

I got slightly caught up in the game of trying to buy speed - I bought a castelli speed suit (sort of a skin suit, but with some practicality allowed for like going to the loo). I wasn't going to try and ride with a pointy hat quite this time - they are incredibly pricey, and lack ventilation. I was surprised by the number of people wearing them, in particular the bambino, at the start - however, the number at the end was somewhat less. 

Everything nearly came off the rails in the final week, when, after a family gathering, I caught a cold. It wasn't too bad and I planned to start anyway. Even if I only rode a few hours, I would learn some useful experiences. 

Anyway, I set off. Went really well for the first 12 hours, slowed slightly at 18 hours, fell apart physically in the last 6 hours. 

I really messed myself up - I now have a horrendous cough and my leg swelled up like a rock hard balloon. I can now walk again - but still very sore. 

http://marcusjb.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/24-hour-time-trial-esca-24-national-championships/

It was a brilliant event, I really enjoyed it. The organisation was amazing. 

I was very pleased to reach 600km on my computer (I got about 608) - but it is my official distance that counts - which will take a few days to come through yet. 

Will I do it again? Probably. But it has to be your main focus of the season - it is all consuming.


----------



## MikeG (25 Jun 2014)

Awesome! Well done. You should be very proud.

Did you have mental pictures of the incredible Andy Wilkinson (541+ miles at the age of 47) lapping you time after time?

I'd be really interested in hearing about your routine during the event. Did you ride a certain distance and then rest, or a certain time? How easy was it to stay awake, and how did you organise food and liquid? Did you have a back-up team, or was it just you?


----------



## marcusjb (25 Jun 2014)

It is humbling when the fast boys and girls pass you - they look so amazing and smooth (particularly at the end when I was rocking like crazy unable to put pressure on my right leg).

It was lovely being cheered on by wilko - whowas supporting his wife (who sadly abandoned). The atmosphere in general was amazing with support crews parked up in lay-bys cheering you on. 

I rode it semi-supported. Another club-mate was riding, supported by a further club-mate. They offered to help me out. So I had a combination of them handing up bottles and a box of my food/clothes that the organisers move around the circuits as the event progressed. It worked out well. If I do it again, I may go full support, but it takes a lot of planning. The top riders were supported by 3-4 people in 2 vehicles etc.

Easy to stay awake. I had given up caffeine for 3 weeks (as I generally do before any long event), but didn't actually really need any on the event - had a couple of cups of tea. The mental focus needed ensured that there was no dozies on this ride. 

Food and drink - little and often - a mix of sweet and savoury, some gels, but not many - I had tested carb drinks, but didn't use them in the end. 

If my leg hadn't given way, I would have stopped a lot less. I spent nearly two hours off the bike - that is way, way too much. I took 5 minutes off the bike at 6 hours, 15 minutes at 9 hours (putting clothing and lights on for night) - and then it started to get too easy to spend time off the bike. Full support would again help. Every minute off the bike is costing you quarter of a mile or so.


----------



## MisterStan (25 Jun 2014)

Chapeau to you Sir. A fine achievement and one you should be proud of.


----------



## Nathan AV (25 Jun 2014)

Excellent write up and a very well done to you.


----------



## frank9755 (25 Jun 2014)

Well done Marcus, not bad for your first attempt!


----------



## oldroadman (25 Jun 2014)

The main thing being you did seem (almost) to enjoy it, which is the whole point, because for most people outside the specialist few, getting round is an achievement. Not that I would want to do it myself, and can't actually see the point,  but if that's what floats your boat, then why not?
All said, 600km is a long way so really well done on doing what you set out to do.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jun 2014)

Brilliant effort, quite frankly, I could not face riding a 24HR, the boredom must be immense, great mental toughness to complete such an event.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (25 Jun 2014)

Fantastic effort!  Think I could handle the boredom, but not the fatigue!


----------



## MikeG (25 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> ......Think I could handle the boredom, but not the fatigue!



I think I could hack turning the pedals for 24 hours. It's the stiffness and discomfort from sitting in one position that I would find agony. My longer rides are always limited by discomfort from the non-moving parts rather than fatigue from the moving parts.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2014)

Congratulations, a fine achievement ! I've done a few 600k audaxes but there's no way I could ride one as a 24 !


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2014)

I'd be quite keen to hear of your training schedule, weekly mileages etc, in the build up to this race, Marcus. I know that Wilko rode one or two 12s as part of his preparation (probably set a few records in the process!). I don't suppose you went from doing 100k slow club rides straight to the 600k/ 24!


----------



## marcusjb (26 Jun 2014)

Hmm. Training you say?

My preparations have been less than ideal. My mileage is down considerably compared to last year. Business is good (for which I am very grateful!), but that, combined with a big life event (wedding!) has meant I haven't done enough long rides. By this point last year, I had ridden 3 600km audaxes already. I did catch a lucky break with my wife going away on business and managing to squeeze three consecutive weekends with 400km rides - that probably saved me a bit. 

Other than that, I have been doing shorter, faster work - which has some benefit on the 24, but not as much as endurance work. Lots of laps around richmond park. He important thing for me there was pacing and forcing myself to keep within certain heart rate and power parameters. It only takes a few trips into the red and you are going to be in a bit of bother in the 24. 

Things I wish I had done:

The 100 mile TT I DNS'd for various domestic issues - that would have helped a lot, possibly with my leg - despite having used the aero bars since November, you just don't get to be on them for massively extended periods you do in the 24. 

Ridden the course beforehand - would have helped to know a few things. 

Not got a stinking cold in the week before. 

Thought more about keeping food cool in my drop box - full support and cool boxes etc. would help with this. I haven't died of food poisoning, but there were some unwise eating choices going on on morning 2! 

I am pleased with what I did - it still seems such a leap going from riding 600km events in 35-40 hours to doing it in 24. However, I now see where I can get to without too much effort - 400miles is well within my grasp. It wouldn't have taken much more to go right (and the stuff that went wrong not to have done so) for me to have got there this weekend. Beyond that - who knows what I could do. I will have to find out sometime. Probably not next year - the 24 is such a big focus and I have other things to work on next year (PBP year - potentially on the tandem).


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jun 2014)

What an extra ordinary achievement, well done. Christ knows why you would want to ride for 24 hours, I wouldn't, but I have to to admire your balls! (Blackadder). Great write up too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Excellent stuff @marcusjb, I had been due to ride the Mersey Roads and all had been going well until 2 weeks ago. I had a good winter (a lot of solitary hours in the dark and indoor gym work and turbo hours), followed by a good Spring (more hours going round and round on my own) and a decent early Summer (a few audaxes, some TTs and yet more miles on my own). Unfortunately it all went wrong after a 300km ride a few weeks ago ("contact point" problems on all 3, and general fatigue/can't be arsedness) and I have not been on my bike since, so I have resigned myself to not riding it this year and sent notification to the organiser a few days ago after lots of disrupted days and nights thinking about it; I'm disappointed but it's the right decision.

Plenty time left this year to still (maybe) go out on my own for 24hrs and see how far I can go...but it'll maybe be a bit darker for longer. Or maybe I'll just not push my body to exhaustion and enjoy it


----------



## Ian H (14 Jul 2014)

The 'other' 24 is this weekend - the Mersey Roads. Anyone else riding it?


----------



## currystomper (21 Jul 2014)

I supported at the Mersey roads 24 TT, Mad rain before the start with huge puddles on the main loop, however that went away before the start. My rider (ERC) got to 12 hours before having to pack due to feeling really sick. 

Supported at a couple of 24 Hours now - its a very different atmosphere from shorter events (recommended!!) 

I wonder if anyone has though about a recumbent for the 24 as it seems like an ideal bike...


----------



## PMarkey (21 Jul 2014)

Wow I am in awe  600km in 24 hours , I would be happy to get round a 600 in less than 36 hours in all honesty.


----------



## e-rider (21 Jul 2014)

so what was your official distance then?

I was thinking of a 100TT which sounded too far - your achievement makes a 100TT look easy!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jul 2014)

currystomper said:


> I supported at the Mersey roads 24 TT, Mad rain before the start with huge puddles on the main loop, however that went away before the start. My rider (ERC) got to 12 hours before having to pack due to feeling really sick.
> 
> Supported at a couple of 24 Hours now - its a very different atmosphere from shorter events (recommended!!)
> 
> *I wonder if anyone has though about a recumbent for the 24 as it seems like an ideal bike...*



Even if they did, if they somehow didn't recognise the lack of a recumbent tick box on the entry form bike type section and the organiser assumed a bicycle which would be the default choice, they would soon learn they aren't allowed to use one when they roll up to the start line and are told they can not start by the time keeper!


----------



## Torvi (30 Jul 2014)

sick distance, well done! 600 km for 24 hours thats about 25-30km/h average damn nice. 15-18 miles per hour for 24 hours, gosh.


----------



## marcusjb (31 Jul 2014)

e-rider said:


> so what was your official distance then?
> 
> I was thinking of a 100TT which sounded too far - your achievement makes a 100TT look easy!



Apologies, been away doing some more relaxed riding! 

Official distance was 374.88 miles - which is above 600km, which was always my main target. 

Next goal - 400 miles.


----------



## Ian H (31 Jul 2014)

We came second in the team competition at the Mersey Roads 24 (there were two teams). None of us managed 400 this year.


----------



## razer17 (6 Aug 2014)

I can barely stay awake for 24 hours, nevermind ride a bike for that long. That's massively impressive to me. Longest ride I've yet done is 20 miles, though that's because my wheel decided it had had enough. I could do more than 20, but it would take a long, long time before I could manage 374 miles in a 3 day weekend, nevermind one day.


----------

